# Crossing the border at Tijuana



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

Rvgringo


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

I have a question I'm hoping it's I can get an answer please


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

It's about crossing the Tijuana border please anyone


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

cheree1989 said:


> It's about crossing the Tijuana border please anyone


What exactly is your question? Please be more precise.


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi so I applied for my passport they just got it today buy mail. I'm leaving on Friday and I don't know if I will get my passport on time could I use my Birth Certificate and my Utah ID card I'm going to pick my kids up they went to see there dad. And I have to get down there because it's 3 days on the bus from where they are to Tijuana with there dad. But he dose not have a passport or nothing my kids do. Would they let me go in and return with just my birth certificate and id card. Please let me know I'm leaving Friday afternoon


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm not driving or flying I'm walking and getting my kids and walking out my friend is taking me but just to the border and waiting for me....


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

You need your passport, before you depart for Mexico.

Is this a situation where your children were taken into Mexico by your husband without your permission and you're attempting to take them back into the USA?

How did your children get passports and you didn't have one?


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

Landford I got there passport like 4 years ago and I applied for my that time as well but got denied due to back child support but I got all that paid off I brang them down there not to to long ago and had no problems I applied again but they just received it this morning and my kids are on there way from Chiapas to Tijuana can I use my Birth Certificate and id and just tell them that I haven't received my passport yet but I have my birth certificate and id and ssn .......


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

And no he did not take my kids I brang them to see him because they wanted to see there daddy but they told me they don't know if I will get it in time buy next week


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

I just want to know I'm ok using that


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Who is accompanying your children as they travel from Chiapas to TJ? Whomever is accompanying them can simply walk them to the border, with their US Passports in-hand, they walk across the border ... and you meet them as they cross into the USA. If you entered Mexico "not to long ago" and re-entered the USA afterwards ... weren't you asked to show a US Passport at that point?


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

Everyone has looked it up also and said I can use that to I mean like I said I went in 2014 and didn't have any problems with it and I went 3 times before


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

No they didn't ask me but like I said I applied for my passport and I'm just waiting they can look up my application as well. And my kids are both 4 they can't cross buy themself with all there stuff. And my husband is not a US citizen so he can't do it....


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I don't know what to tell you. However, maybe you should call the U.S. Consulate in TJ, explain your situation and ask if one of the staff can assist the children crossing the border to your custody.


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

No I'm ganna go across they can't deny me from getting out of Tijuana because I'm a U.S. citizen so I have to do it for my kids they will get scared but do you have that number buy any chance so I can contact them


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

If you are stopped entering and asked to present passports, for yourself and the children, and you don't have yours ... you can be refused entry, apprehended, your children, under the worst case scenario, could be separated from you until your status is sorted-out, etc. You are suggesting irresponsible behavior on your part, IMO.

Address of the U.S. Consulate Tijuana:

Paseo de las Culturas s/n
Mesa de Otay
Delegación Centenario C.P. 22425
Tijuana, Baja California 

U.S. Mailing Address:
American Consulate General
P.O. Box 439039
San Ysidro, CA 92143-9039

Telephone:
(664) 977-2000
(Dialing from the U.S. 011-52 + phone number)

E-mail:
• American Citizen Services inquires: [email protected] 

Office Hours:
Monday through Friday
7:30 - 16:15 hrs


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

I did it last year with no problems and 3 times before but I will call tomorrow and see what they say but if I did 4 times already with no problems they won't do anything this time either I see lost of post that people went across walking with just there ID that they didn't ask for a passport or birth certificate


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes. You can enter Mexico with no problem. It will be the return that will slow you down. As long as you tell the officer at the US border when you return that you have an application pending, the officer will run your ID, verify you have a passport application pending, and allow you to pass.

My stepson just did this in the last 3 months so I know it is possible to cross into Mexico and return with an ID. Going beyond the secondary checkpoint in Mexico is not possible without a Passport because you will need an FMM, but for Tijuana you can do this.


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

Thank you so much and I'm so excited to go and get my babies but that makes me feel better what you just told me


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I agree that it will be OK as long as you have your US ID and birth certificate to re-enter the USA, and that the children have US passports. It might also be wise to have their birth certificates with you


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Legally if you are an American citizen you can not be denied entry into the USA, your birth certificate and photo I.D. are allowed, however the agent admitting you may get a little perturbed which may possibly delay your entrance a few min........good luck


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

As long as I can get across there and back I don't care how long it's takes but I did email the border patrol and they e-mailed me back and said the same thing I can us those and just tell them my passport application is in process....


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I'm assuming that the family name appearing on the U.S. Passports of the children is the same as your "last" family name that appears on your passport application and/or official documents you'll have with you. If not, that fact could present a problem if you don't also have a legal document confirming your right to travel across the border with the children in your custody. If you can get yourself a certified/official copy of your birth certificate before you leave for TJ that could probe helpful if a particularly vigilent Border Patrol agent asks questions.


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

Landlord I'm married so of course my last name is ganna be different and my kids have there passport and birth certificate and ssn and I have my birth certificate and id card and my ssn the only thing that dosent have my married last name on it us my birth certificate my ID has my married last name and so does my ssn excepted for my birth certificate which doesn't need to say my married last name and like I said in the other comments I have done it before and I already contActed the Border Patrol and I also got an email from them saying I can use that just I might have to wait a few extra minutes which I'm ok with and the Border Patrol told me you mention at the border that I have a application in processing already so I will be fine I have alot of support from family and friends that have looked up also. And like the border patrol says they can not refuse anyone that is a US citizen to stay in Mexico so I'm going on Friday and everything is ganna be ok thank you


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

And my birth certificate doesn't need to have my married last name because I was born before I got married lol but my ID and ssn has my married last name


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

But everything is ganna be fine and I have all my document's ready to go so I don't see any problems at the border getting back into the U.S.when I already got in contact with them


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Cheree, we wish you the best of luck. Let us know how things go for you and your children at the border.


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

Isla Verde I will for sure but everything will be just fine and my kids are already on there way over there to Tijuana they will be there Saturday.... Thank you all


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Additional information for returning to the USA by land.

Safe journey! :welcome:


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

Landlord Idk what that is it won't let me see the website please explain what it is about


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

cheree1989 said:


> Landlord Idk what that is it won't let me see the website please explain what it is about


Let's see if this link works (this time): 

https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/74/~/us-citizens---documents-needed-for-entry-into-the-u.s.


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

Ok thanks landlord and I do have my ID so I'm good thanks


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

You posted your children have US Passports. The agent may ask the children who you are, where they live, where they go to school but it won't be a big deal. 

The information I am aware of is this. In order for a child to get a US Passport the parents listed on the child's birth certificate must sign the Passport application. The signing of both parents on the application basically shows proof of the parents agreeing to allow the child to travel outside the US. A parent who doesn't want their child to go to another country will generally refuse to sign a passport application, thus not giving their consent to travel outside the US. 

You have passports for your children so they will be fine returning with you. You will be in the system as their parent anyways. Your ID (and birth certificate if you wish to bring it with you) along with notifying the agent that you have a passport application pending should get you through with a little delay, but nothing more.

Don't stress yourself out about things you really have no control over. Live south of the border and you will find most people follow this and their lives are a lot less stressful. 

It will be okay.................


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

Cscscs007 thank you so much that makes me feel better anyways they do have passport and I did sign the application as well so that is ok. But they just went to see there dad. And I'm going to get them


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

cscscs007 said:


> The information I am aware of is this. In order for a child to get a US Passport the parents listed on the child's birth certificate must sign the Passport application. The signing of both parents on the application basically shows proof of the parents agreeing to allow the child to travel outside the US. A parent who doesn't want their child to go to another country will generally refuse to sign a passport application, thus not giving their consent to travel outside the US.


I think you're missing an important point. Custody, family relationships, etc., can change over time. Passports may be issued in year x and a family situation changes in year y. The fact that a parent, or both parents, signed a passport application 2, 3 or 4 years ago isn't particularly reflective of legal or other status of one or both parents today. We don't really know all of the information about this particular situation. We probably know too much at this point, for a forum such as this. We all expect, hope everything is on the up and up and we take a leap of faith on such things. But it's not possible for you, me or anyone else to provide such absolute assurances given the information we have at-hand.


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

Landford I understand I have custody of my kids but thanks for caring everything will be fine


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

cheree1989 said:


> Landford I understand I have custody of my kids but thanks for caring everything will be fine


My thoughts and prayers are with you, that all goes well. But, honestly, some of what you've told us thus far in the discussion doesn't make sense to me. Enjoy your time with the kids, I know that you're excited.


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

Longford what dosent make Sense


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

Longford and they don't ask me for anything to enter into Mexico


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Yes, the border zone requirements/procedures can be different than what's required in the interior of the country, until you pass a certain distance marker.


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

I know everything I have done it before and everyone is being very supportive


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

cheree1989 said:


> I know everything I have done it before and everyone is being very supportive


Well, no ... you haven't "done it before." Because, if you had ... why did you ask your questions here? Go, enjoy yourself and meet the children ... and take care of business.


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

I have done it before because I took them over there and didn't have a passport also I went over there for a couple of month where my husband is and I came back to take care of my grandma and I didn't have a passport and I went back to Tijuana again and then came back and started working here


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

They asked me for my passport 1 times out of 4 times I have been there


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

Because I want to be sure still that I can still do it but now I know I can because I have talked to border patrol already and it's fine


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

cheree1989 said:


> I have done it before because I took them over there and didn't have a passport also I went over there for a couple of month where my husband is and I came back to take care of my grandma and I didn't have a passport and I went back to Tijuana again and then came back and started working here


Then ... what was the purpose of your starting this discussion .. if you'd done all of this before? If you knew the answers, why ask the questions? 

Seems like a waste of time to me. 

<snip>

Go, meet the kids .. and enjoy yourself.


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm not a lier everything I say is true


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

cheree1989 said:


> I'm not a lier everything I say is true


No one thinks you are a liar, cheree. On behalf of the forum, I apologize if your feelings have been hurt.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> No one thinks you are a liar, cheree. On behalf of the forum, I apologize if your feelings have been hurt.



Isla, seems funny this young ladies antagonist is being the bully again, <snip>...Par for the course.........LOL


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> Well, no ... you haven't "done it before." Because, if you had ... why did you ask your questions here? Go, enjoy yourself and meet the children ... and take care of business.





Longford said:


> Then ... what was the purpose of your starting this discussion .. if you'd done all of this before? If you knew the answers, why ask the questions?
> 
> Seems like a waste of time to me.
> 
> ...


Lighten up please, Longford. If is a waste of time to you, you needn't read it.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> Lighten up please, Longford. If is a waste of time to you, you needn't read it.


The advice goes, both ways. 

Welcome home.


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

Everyone I don't lie I have no reason to lie to anyone


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

cheree1989 said:


> Everyone I don't lie I have no reason to lie to anyone


Cheree, with Isla I just want to reassure you that I have no sense that anyone else is doubting that you are being open and honest about a difficult and understandably worrisome situation. You want to make sure both that you will be able to go into Mexico to pick up your kids, and enter back into the US with them. As a mom, I certainly understand how anxiety-provoking these situations can be, even when you know that everything is in order. Even more so when you are worried about running into problems because of lack of a passport. It's perfectly understandable that you are trying to get as much information from as many sources as possible. Asking about other's experiences is perfectly legit - we all have something to learn from each other. If not, why even bother with a forum?  

I'm glad you've spoken to a border agent and have been reassured. Safe travels.


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

Do you think I'm ok to cross with out my passport


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

cheree1989 said:


> Do you think I'm ok to cross with out my passport


Gosh, Cheree, I really do not have the expertise or personal experience to answer that. I think if you already asked a border agent, that agent is much more qualified to answer than I am, or than most of the other forum participants (unless someone has had recent experience crossing into and back from a border town without a passport). 

Where I do have some personal experience is travelling internationally with children, without the other parent. For that you either need a notarized letter from the other parent authorizing you to travel and cross international borders with the children, or a legal document certifying that you have sole custody. I always travel with an authorization letter from my husband. Sometimes I have to present it, other times I'm not asked. But I always take it, just in case. 

Your own experience of successfully crossing into Mexico and back to the US without a passport is also a good sign, as I don't think there has been any major change in the legislation recently. It sounds like you don't have much choice, unless you have a person you would trust your children with, who has a passport, and is willing to go pick them up on your behalf in Tijuana and bring them across the border to meet you on the other side. For this, you would need to write a notarized letter authorizing that person to do this, and if you have sole custody, they should also have a copy of those documents to prove you have the authority to authorize this. If you don't have sole custody, it would be best to have a notarized letter from both you and the kids' father authorizing this third party to pick up the children and cross with them into the US.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will be fine; especially if you ignore a certain person‘s postings. Every webboard has trolls.


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

Thank you so much that makes me feel better


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

cheree1989 said:


> I did it last year with no problems and 3 times before but I will call tomorrow and see what they say but if I did 4 times already with no problems they won't do anything this time either I see lost of post that people went across walking with just there ID that they didn't ask for a passport or birth certificate


If you have done this so many times before, I do not understand why you are asking us about it. You led us to believe that you did not know anything about doing this. Things are not right here. 
Also, as one familiar with child support, if you have custody of your children then how can you be behind in your child support. Too many things just don't add up here. I have a strong feeling that people have been taken for a ride here. I do not believe anything you are saying.


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

Child support is with my older daughter my oldest is from another relationship and the 2 that are in Mexico are my husband's so I owed back child support to the government for my oldest daughter because of my mom ok


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

cheree1989 said:


> Child support is with my older daughter my oldest is from another relationship and the 2 that are in Mexico are my husband's so I owed back child support to the government for my oldest daughter because of my mom ok


There's no need for you to explain details of your private life to us , cheree, but thanks for your candidness.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Longford said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with you, that all goes well. But, honestly, some of what you've told us thus far in the discussion doesn't make sense to me. Enjoy your time with the kids, I know that you're excited.


Ditto.


----------



## cheree1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone who believes me because I know I'm not a lier


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I think that cheree has all the advice she needs about crossing the border and picking up her children, so I'm going to close this thread. We all wish her good luck!


----------

